# Motherboard Connections



## garystan (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi everybody :

I was wondering how these connections would connect to a "newer" Motherboard. I have an older case, where I had an ECS M925 Motherboard ( Speed 1.7 Ghz). I want to use this case to install a Motherboard. But, I'm not 100 % sure of what the labels mean on these cables.  These cables go to the USB Ports on the front of the case.

garystan


----------



## dannpp2012 (Aug 5, 2012)

When you get a new motherboard the Manuel will show you where and how those connections hook up. The Manuel will have the pin lay outs posted and all you have to do is match them up.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Standard pinout of 9 pin USB header.


----------

